# Looking for a Breeder in the South



## sassinator (May 18, 2014)

Let me give you a little background on myself. I'm 21, about to be married, and I'm very, very active. In a few months, I'll be married, and a few months after that my future husband and I have decided we both want a German Shepherd. My mother got one from a BYB and she has been the best dog we've ever had - so I'm looking forward to getting one from a reputable, respectable breeder and seeing how he/she turns out.

I want a female out of working lines, but I want her to have a good off switch. Basically, I want a dog who can be comfortable inside my home, but who can also compete on a weekend basis if I decide that's a hobby I want to take up. Is this too much to ask?

The two breeders I've found online that I like are Sequoyah out of TN, and True Haus out of California. The price of the dogs is similar, and the guarantees are pretty comparable. I've found good reviews for both online, and no one seems to be adamantly talking bad about them. I was just curious if any of you experts could point me in the right direction - if I'm not already headed that way? If I am, do you have any pointers for deciding on a breeder? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Both have good reputations. I have no personal experience with either of them but I have met some nice dogs from them.


----------



## DWP (Mar 31, 2011)

*Von Der Sauk*

Put "Von Der Sauk" into google and you will find the Von Der Sauk Kennel in North, South Carolina. Frans and Shannon come highly recomended. We are very happy with them.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Please define "south"... like, SoCal all the way to South Carolina?


----------



## sassinator (May 18, 2014)

My apologies! I mean South as in the southeastern states. I'm in Alabama, but I'm willing to travel to the border states, and if a breeder isn't to be overlooked and the price is reasonable, I'm not 100% opposed to shipping.

Also, thanks for the South Carolina breeder. I'll look into them.


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

Not sure about these people but I love the look. maybe others here can judge

German Shepherd puppies - Knoxville Tennessee - Christians Guardian Shepherds


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

kr16 said:


> Not sure about these people but I love the look. maybe others here can judge
> 
> German Shepherd puppies - Knoxville Tennessee - Christians Guardian Shepherds


They don't shed? I don't buy it lol.


----------



## bill (Nov 8, 2013)

If I could sell dog hair I would be rich! Stahl is shedding like crazy.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

hunterisgreat said:


> They don't shed? I don't buy it lol.


Its says that, I didn't read that, hahahaha funny. Someone made the ultimate GSG I will take 3. Its just some random person who made a comment.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Check this one out..

https://www.facebook.com/#!/schonwasser.shepherds?fref=ts 

She is in Pensacola. She is a personal friend of mine, so I have met her dogs and they are wonderful. She's relatively new to the breeeding community but has extensive knowledge.


----------



## wyowolf (Apr 22, 2014)

We are getting our Pup from Von Lotta Kennels just south of Atl. I would recommend them. She was very knowledgeable in our search for a puppy.


----------

